# Solved: Windows 10 Welcome screen



## JayCee6828 (Dec 21, 2010)

How can you change the picture/icon that appears on the Welcome screen of windows 10?


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

if you are talking about the account picture, go to settings - accounts - then the account you want to change.


----------

